# Sailing in Corisca



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bareboating in Sept around southern Corsica and Sardina. Has anyone cruised these parts have some recommendations on places not to miss. I would like to hear from informed cruisers who have sailed this part of the Med

many thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was there a few years ago, great place.Make sure to visit Bonifaccio and the Lavezzi islands. I f you are a diver they have a spot called Merouville ( stands for grouper city in French ) with quite a few of those coming up to you, specially if you have hard boiled eggs with you.


----------

